
Show HN: Find trails to run near you, anywhere in the US or UK - rusbus
https://trailsto.run
======
themmes
Congrats on shipping!

Checked for NYC, but says it has only data for US. Where actually is data
available?

~~~
rusbus
I ran "New York, NY" with a 5 miles search and got some results -- what did
you query specifically?

------
tendencydriven
Says there is only data for the US when I tried to search in the UK

~~~
rusbus
Ah yeah, that's still the default error message. If you're searching in the UK
you'll probably want to search a bit closer to where you expect trails to be,
eg. Crowden, Glossop, UK

Let me know where you searched and found nothing and I'll look into it!

